# Why do so many Girls like Rugby?



## ccbkd (10 Jun 2009)

Particularly the Middle-Classes?


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2009)

Simple - because No.1 it is perceived as a middle class sport (and *is*, largely) & No.2, some women like to look at strong, masculine men, doing their thing.


----------



## DavyJones (10 Jun 2009)

ccbkd said:


> Particularly the Middle-Classes?



What are you basing this on?

Do you go to rugby matchs?
 I don't go to GAA games but I've seen a few on TV, seems to be plenty of women at them to.


----------



## ccbkd (10 Jun 2009)

So most women are therefore obilvious to genuine sporting skill and follow it for different motives -i.e a sense of place in society and well male lust... interesting


----------



## ccbkd (10 Jun 2009)

DavyJones said:


> What are you basing this on?



- History, Boarding Schools - Clongowes, Blackrock, Terenure -non exhaustive list but a start



DavyJones said:


> Do you go to rugby matchs?  I don't go to GAA games but I've seen a few on TV, seems to be plenty of women at them too.



- No, better on TV


----------



## corkgal (10 Jun 2009)

They go to meet guys. Preferably nice rich guys.


----------



## Caveat (10 Jun 2009)

ccbkd said:


> So most women are therefore obilvious to genuine sporting skill ...



Who said that?

So do you have any theories yourself ccbkd?


----------



## Smashbox (10 Jun 2009)

Buff men, the players that is...

Thats my excuse anyway


----------



## MandaC (10 Jun 2009)

Kind of like when I developed a keen interest in Athletics around the same time as Linford Christie did the 100 metres.


----------



## Chocks away (11 Jun 2009)

Feeling a bit nibbly, were you?


----------



## thedaras (11 Jun 2009)

I so love it..Oh My God like its so like skillfull and stuff?

Oh My God,the goys are like so hot and stuff?

Then theres Kielys ,like after the match for like a pint of Heino .

Whats not to like? like? and stuff
)


----------



## ney001 (11 Jun 2009)

ccbkd said:


> Particularly the Middle-Classes?



Prefer gaa myself but I can see the attraction

[broken link removed]


----------



## bren1916 (11 Jun 2009)

Wouldn't imagine there are any more girls (on average) into Rugby than are into GAA or indeed Soccer?
Just that with the Rugby teams' successes this year it's probably highlighted more.

Can't beat the sight of a good-lookin woman in a GAA jersey tho'


----------



## Chocks away (11 Jun 2009)

GAA players are more attractive IMO. Fresher, more spontaneous and their bodies have three seperate parts - feet to hips, hips to shoulders and shoulders to crown. Too many rugger boys have a neck that seems the same width as the head.


----------



## Ciaraella (11 Jun 2009)

I like watching rugby cause i think it's more exciting than soccer, and the men are real men's men. Not like soccer players who fall to the ground crying when they get a tap or a shove. Same for GAA players, anyone who plays gaelic football or hurling is a man's man in my book!


----------



## shootingstar (12 Jun 2009)

There are 2 reasons, 2 VERY hot reasons why I watch Rugby...

http://img.skysports.com/07/10/218x298/Donncha_O_Callaghan_582338.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eGCsEQ15L4&feature=related


----------



## ccbkd (12 Jun 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> I like watching rugby cause i think it's more exciting than soccer, and the men are real men's men. Not like soccer players who fall to the ground crying when they get a tap or a shove. Same for GAA players, anyone who plays gaelic football or hurling is a man's man in my book!


 
Seems a ridiculous reason to like another sport cause you dislike the habits prevalent in another field sport. The three sports mentioned are not comparable they are so technically different to be beyond comparison and diving while sad is a part of the conning referee and time wasting aspect of soccer and is as regretable as eye-gouging in rugby and fisticuffs and dragging in GAA although not as common in hurling. Your case needs to be stronger


----------



## Caveat (12 Jun 2009)

But it's looking like plenty of women ( Smashbox, MandaC, chocks away, shootingstar...) just like looking at the guys. 

Maybe I wasn't far wrong...


----------



## bazermc (12 Jun 2009)

corkgal said:


> They go to meet guys. Preferably nice rich guys.


 
Like Ross O'Carroll Kelly


----------



## baldyman27 (12 Jun 2009)

Donncha O Callaghan in his little red speedo underwear seems to have spawned a whole new female rugby-following sorority. Which is fine by me, now I can safely watch women's beach volleyball and not feel slightly guilty for not even knowing what shape the ball is. Is there a ball?


----------



## Abbica (12 Jun 2009)

What about the love of the game, state the bloomin obvious. The excitement in rugby when BOD breaks through and passes to Heaslip, who scores a try or when its 17-15 with only 3 minutes to go and O'Gara is lined up for a penalty. It is just the tension, excitement, adrenalin, passion, all lacking in soccer but present in GAA (not my cup of tea though), seen as most rugby players descend from Gaelic playing. Look at Kearney amongst the rest, he was a great Gaelic player. 

Middle class sport, perhaps. It was for sure 20 years ago, even 10. Rugby is inherited mostly I think. It has been played in my family for generations. Leinster would have the middle/upper class rugby players with Munster not as much, even the team provinces are dissected in class. 

But to answer your question, which I did in the first paragraph, the other reason, speaking about a small majority, watch it because a) we are doing really well in this area and Ireland, in general, loves to be proud of its country, but when we are playing bad, they will disperse b) rugby shirts look good on women, especially with the D&G shades like! c) the men that go to rugby games to watch, tend to be dishy, should I even say dishier than other sports, my head will be handed to me for that, so checking out the talent basically d) if the talent attending the match isn’t up to scratch, the talent on the field always suffices.


----------



## Abbica (12 Jun 2009)

mistake


----------



## Kine (12 Jun 2009)

It's all about the eye candy.


While I have played almost all the sports possible under the sun, must say the women who go to look at rugby matches are better looking too


----------



## Vanilla (12 Jun 2009)

Although when younger I must admit to having been dragged to a few rugby club socials I have no interest in any kind of sport such as rugby, GAA, football or other. When Mr.V watches rugby or the Grand Prix or whatever I can be found far, far away.

I consider these to be pasttimes, much like someone having a pasttime of gardening, or sailing or horseriding. I do not particularly want to watch someone else indulging in their pasttime, male or female.


----------



## Padraigb (12 Jun 2009)

Abbica said:


> ...The excitement in rugby when BOD breaks through ...



If there ever was an unfortunate nickname in Irish sport, this has to be it.


----------



## Caveat (13 Jun 2009)

Vanilla said:


> Although when younger I must admit to having been dragged to a few rugby club socials I have no interest in any kind of sport such as rugby, GAA, football or other. When Mr.V watches rugby or the Grand Prix or whatever I can be found far, far away.
> 
> I consider these to be pasttimes, much like someone having a pasttime of gardening, or sailing or horseriding. I do not particularly want to watch someone else indulging in their pasttime, male or female.



 Well said Vanilla,  pretty much how I feel - with the sole exception of snooker for some reason.  I love playing it (although I'm not very good) and find it soothing/mesmerising or fascinating/exciting to watch - depending on who is playing.

Oh, and of course the guys look lovely in those starched white shirts and tight black 'slacks'


----------



## shootingstar (13 Jun 2009)

Caveat said:


> Oh, and of course the guys look lovely in those starched white shirts and tight black 'slacks'



That was a very feminine thing to say


----------



## Caveat (13 Jun 2009)

shootingstar said:


> That was a very feminine thing to say



I'm in touch with my feminine side what can I say?


----------



## Ciaraella (15 Jun 2009)

ccbkd said:


> Seems a ridiculous reason to like another sport cause you dislike the habits prevalent in another field sport. The three sports mentioned are not comparable they are so technically different to be beyond comparison and diving while sad is a part of the conning referee and time wasting aspect of soccer and is as regretable as eye-gouging in rugby and fisticuffs and dragging in GAA although not as common in hurling. Your case needs to be stronger


 
In fairness i donlt think i need to make a case to justify why i like something!


----------



## baldyman27 (15 Jun 2009)

Ciaraella said:


> In fairness i donlt think i need to make a case to justify why i like something!


 
No, but its fairly annoying when watching a game in a busy pub trying to see the TV through hordes of squealing women who only cheer when the good-looking players get their hands on the ball and berate the ref or opposition players for hurting or penalising their heart-throb when they haven't a bull's notion why. Not that I'm suggesting you are one of these Ciara, but they do exist.

Still though, gives me something to peruse during the half-time ad breaks.


----------

